# be quiet! SFX L Power - Kompatibilität mit Kabelset des SP10?



## nikon87 (5. September 2017)

*be quiet! SFX L Power - Kompatibilität mit Kabelset des SP10?*

Hallo,

ich bin gerade dabei mir ein ITX-System zu basteln und werde dort das SFX L Power 500W verbauen.
Nun würde ich auch gerne individuelle Kabel mit passender Länge dazu haben damit es aufgeräumter wird.
CableMod bietet aber noch keine Kabel für die neue Serie an, daher habe ich mich gefragt ob auch die SP10-Kabel funktionieren würden?
Und ja...zum selber machen bin ich zu faul. 

Danke schon mal für jegliche Rückmeldung.

Mfg. nikon


----------



## be quiet! Support (26. September 2017)

*AW: be quiet! SFX L Power - Kompatibilität mit Kabelset des SP10?*

Moin Moin nikon87,

ich glaube ich hatte Dir auch schonmal per Mail geantwortet, trotzdem nochmal hier, zur Sicherheit 

be quiet! empfiehlt ausdrücklich keine Kabel von Drittanbietern zu nutzen. be quiet! ist in keinster Weise in den Entwicklungs- und Herstellungsprozess der Kabel eingebunden und kann somit keine Aussagen zur Qualität oder zu möglichen Auswirkungen auf die Netzteile und/oder auf andere Komponente machen. Die Nutzung von Drittanbieter-Kabeln hat einen vollständigen Garantieverlust zur Folge. Der Gebrauch solcher Kabel erfolgt ausschließlich auf eigene Gefahr.

Gruß Andre


----------

